# Harbor Freight bench sharpner review now with pics!



## Pallet Pete (Jan 11, 2012)

I am posting this because I see a lot of file questions so here is my grinder review.

Purchased 8/2010

I have been using a Hand file for a long time then one day I see a Harbor Freight add advertising a bench top chain grinder and I think for about two seconds then buy the sucker. The directions suck big time and I end up watching the demo video that shows you how to use it on HF's website and get a good grasp of it. It was a battle for the stop to work properly and hold the chain in place it made me go insane for a bit to be honest with you then I got an idea  :coolgrin: !! I modified the guide/stop so it was more stable by simply adding a couple washers to it and wamo it works.    I sharpened the first chain and had some issues with the grinding arm being sloppy when I tried to sharpen the tooth it also got a washer on one side and it has no more slop. After the washers it is nice and tight I can just barley touch a tooth and it is razor sharp my test was simple I cut a sheet of paper by pulling it over the tooth and it sliced like butter. Ever since then it has performed flawlessly just be patient and this sharpener works like a dream! I do still use a hand file in the field every tank of gas I give the chain one pass per tooth and it stays crazy sharp because of that. 

Here is the link to the sharpener it is 49.99 regular however I got it for 29.99 on sale if you wait for a sale you can too.
http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-chain-saw-sharpener-93213.html

Hope this helps 
Pete


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info. How about labelling the photo or taking pics to show where you put the washers?  Following a written description is difficult.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 11, 2012)

I will take photos and get them up as soon as I can Dan for you, It will be tonight I hope .
Pete


----------



## wetwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I would also like to see pics of your washer modifications. I've thought about getting one of the hf sharpeners but figured they were just more of their plastic junk. It would be great if it could be turned into something useful.


----------



## KarlP (Jan 12, 2012)

Its actually a Chinese copy of the Italian "Nick the Grinder" which I have.  My dad has the HF version.  They are pretty much identical.  

Its not an industrial duty or super high precision design, but its close enough for most folks.


----------



## Trktrd (Jan 12, 2012)

I got one a couple days ago, and yes the instructions are pretty much useless. I also had to mod the guide stop with washers to make it work properly. I practiced on a really worn chain for a bit and once I got the hang of it, I blew through 6 others in no time.Not the world's most "precision instrument" but I'm quite pleased with it. Besides, with my arthritis and this cold weather my arm would feel like it's going to fall off after hand filing 1 chain. As far as I'm concerned, it's paid for itself already.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, when you consider the slight "play" in the unit, it's certainly less play than when you sharpen by hand.  I don't know anyone who can make almost a hundred file strokes at a precise angle in all three dimensions.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 12, 2012)

I was at HF yesterday to get a come along, which is already broken. They were advertising a sidewalk sale/clearance for this weekend, so my plan is to take the POS come along back, and get a POS grinder if they are $30. Friend has had one for years, and is happy considering what he paid for it. I'll be looking for your pics, Pete.


----------



## Regency139 (Jan 12, 2012)

X3 with a picture of your setup.  I bought one of these a few months ago and I must have watched the video four or five times on YouTube.  I've sharpened a few chains with it and the play it has is a bit annoying.


----------



## Jags (Jan 12, 2012)

I have the original "Nick the Grinder".  Probably average about 12-15 chains per year on it.  It will probably be running till I quit.  Its cheap, but workable.  Now if somebody gave me one of those 511a things, I would toss Nick in the can, but until then it does everything I ever expected it to do.

Edit: I have never had the need to washer or shim anything on this grinder so it "may" be a bit tighter construction than the other one in question.  Dunno.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry guys I have been very busy I will get the pictures up tomarrow morning I promise  ;-)  sorry again 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry guys I have been very busy I will get the pictures up tomarrow morning I promise  ;-)  sorry again 

Pete


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Jan 12, 2012)

I have used one for about a year now. Using a light touch, it seems to work fine for me. I hand file mostly, usually after every tank refill, due to all the dirty storm damaged tops I'm cutting on. I use the HF sharpener to get the cutters all back to the same length. Going super lightly, it takes about three passes to get every thing back in shape. I like the idea of adding washers to the chain stop! I'm glad to hear others saying they can make theirs work good enough for them.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok I took the guide apart so you could see what it looks like. I took the screw out of the side of the arm that holds the stop be very careful not to loose the spring as it is very small. next I added 3 washers to the screw and put it back on this moves the arm over and more in line with the chain as well as tightens it up. Then I backed out the adjustment screw and removed the rubber washer and put a lock washer on then put it back in. This helps me a great deal buy holding the stop in place much more stable and keeps it from moving then I added a nut to the end which makes the screw push the arm without slipping off the side which was my biggest problem before.

Good luck 
Pete


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, Pete.  Now I just need to take the laptop downstairs and see if I can duplicate what you did.  It'll be over the weekend, but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 13, 2012)

Good stuff let me now how it works for ya.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 13, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> Thanks, Pete.  Now I just need to take the laptop downstairs and see if I can duplicate what you did.  It'll be over the weekend, but I'll keep you posted.



I should add I am not sure what size washers I used one was thicker two where narrow. I actually just dumped a bin full of washers on my workbench and tried till it was tight fitting.

Good luck 
Pete


----------



## Regency139 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Pete.  I'll be modifying mine tomorrow.


----------



## wetwood (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks pete, now I'm going to get one of those hf chain sharpeners, but the wife's not going to be happy that I need another tool.   :-/


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 13, 2012)

Wetwood just be aware that it is still going to take a lot of patience this is still a cheap hf sharpner. It works much better for me after the mods and I get a way better edge with the stops all tightened and realigned though. 

Good luck 
Pete


----------



## wetwood (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like HF is discontinuing your sharpener pete. Can't order it online anymore. 

HF Electric Chain Saw Sharpener # 93213

Now HF is selling a new variation of it.

HF Electric Chain Saw Sharpener # 68221


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 13, 2012)

I may be wrong, but it looks to me as though the chain is mounted in the wrong direction in the illustration for the new one...


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 13, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> Wetwood just be aware that it is still going to take a lot of patience this is still a cheap hf sharpner. It works much better for me after the mods and I get a way better edge with the stops all tightened and realigned though.
> 
> Good luck
> Pete



When we were on the way to buy a POS come along, my six year old asked where we were going. I said 'To a place that sells cheap tools.' She said 'If they're cheap why are we going there? They will just break.'  :-/ 
It did, first time we were using it. 'Told ya.' 
I'm not taking her when I go get the grinder....


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 13, 2012)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> Pete1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like anything you have to be careful what you buy ! I will say I have many of my tools are from Harbor Freight and I really use and love them such as my pitsburg wrenches, chicago electric welder, greyhound splitter and the list goes on. Just be careful and research fully what you buy and you won't have buyers remorse I use the reviews on there website before I buy anything from HF as a rule. One nice thing they do offer is a no questions asked warranty on there products its cheap piece of mind if your not sure about a purchase.

Pete


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 13, 2012)

I need a come along once every couple of years. Had a little swamp logging project going on, and thought it should make it through that. I bought the biggest one they had. 

I have no illusions about HF tools. Seems like their simple hand tools are okay. Anything else, you're taking a chance.


----------



## wetwood (Jan 14, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but it looks to me as though the chain is mounted in the wrong direction in the illustration for the new one...



That's what I was thinking, Looks like it will grind into the back of the rakers, but with never seeing a bench sharpener work before I was not sure.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 14, 2012)

It's right just not adjusted correct or a funky picture.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 15, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> jeff_t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeff T - That kid is my kind of thinker! :lol:

Pete - I'm surprised you like those Pittsburgh wrenches.  We have 'em at work  :sick: and I loathe them.  They do work okay in situations where a pair of channel locks would unscrew the fastener just as easily but they just have too much flex in them to be reliable for tougher jobs.  If you watch carefully you can see the jaws spread as you apply torque.  Unfortunately there are several areas on our machines that don't allow use of the box end.  I have Craftsman wrenches at home in my shop and I still hate them.  They're not much better than the HF set.  I also have a small set of Snap-On Flank Drive Plus wrenches that are nothing short of amazing.  Besides being too pretty to use (well, almost...) and costing a small fortune, the amount of grip they have is AMAZING!  I'm not saying that everything in the Snap-On catalog is worth the $$ but for open-end wrenches there is nothing better that I've found.

That HF warranty is a great safety net for all the turds mixed in with the tic-tacs.  There are some deals there but like you said, buyer beware.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 15, 2012)

MasterMech I am not a pro mechanic but I do a lot of my own repairs the majority anyway and can say I have beat the sh&* out of my Commons ( out of business so no warranty )  and HF wrenches and they hold up very well. My Craftsman stuff is garbage in comparison but it is lifetime warrantied so I don't care to much when they crack. Too be honest I won't by snap on because I am a diy mech and don't feel the need however when I used them a few years ago at my old employer the ratchets where amazing and the sockets broke like the rest but again lifetime warranty so who cares.   The best tools in my set are the ones I have banged the heck out of scratched and dropped they make my garage feel like home  :lol:  

Pete


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 16, 2012)

Finally, someone else who thinks Craftsman wrenches are worth more as scrap.... :lol:


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 16, 2012)

I got one of them cheap orange ones out in the barn.  It's the best "extra" you can have if using a saw.
It's all the sharpener most people could need and your chain will last a lot longer than the local shop that takes off 1/4
of the tooth at a time.  I remember having to add washers also.  Good pictures but don't let them scare you.
It seems that it's obvious to most that it needs tightening and where/how to do it.
Kenny


----------



## jlightning (Jan 17, 2012)

I just purchased the new model the other day and it works pretty well for $29.  I did purchase the 1yr warranty $6 which i thought was worth it...the cashier said if it stops working just bring it in and we will replace it no questions asked!  I still hand file every tank of gas or two which keeps it real sharp as long as I don't do anything dumb   I did have some trouble getting the hand break set up and is still not 100% rite but works ok.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 19, 2012)

jlightning said:
			
		

> I just purchased the new model the other day and it works pretty well for $29.  I did purchase the 1yr warranty $6 which i thought was worth it...the cashier said if it stops working just bring it in and we will replace it no questions asked!  I still hand file every tank of gas or two which keeps it real sharp as long as I don't do anything dumb   I did have some trouble getting the hand break set up and is still not 100% rite but works ok.



Could you put some pics up of the new sharpener? I am curious at the differences between our sharpeners.

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 25, 2012)

Just bought the New model HF grinder for Sawchains. The Red one. Its an improvement over the old orange one posted here above. My HF had both and i looked them over. The red one holding mechanism is better so you dont have to use the washers on the holder thing that rests against the tooth (as its already pretty centered, i saw what your talking about on the orange one), and you from what i can tell dont need a washer on the adjuster part either. The chain gripping mechanism on the red one is like a bike brake that you pull a lever and it locks it in for sharpening, then orange one has a lever that looks like you had to flip it 90 or 180 degrees each tooth to lock it in causing you to have to put it on and off as opposed to the bike brake thing that you grap with the same had that you pull the wheel down with.  I had it adjusted up and sharpening in a few mins, back to razor sharp on an old trashed chain in 5 mins. would be twice as fast once you get it good and if you dont have a chain with trashed cutters that you were trying to saw a hunk or mortar with.

Got it with the coupon in this months Flyer for $29.99 well worth it and the red model looks to be beter than the orange with some updates. They must of copied some other persons patents this time?  I spent a good 10 mins or more contemplating which one to get. glad i got the red!!


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-chain-saw-sharpener-68221.html

See pics here.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Feb 2, 2012)

I couldnt find the coupon for the $29  deal but noticed they were selling the coupons on ebay for $3.

What I did was call their 1-800 order line and asked where I could get the coupon, the lady said she would just sell it too me for the $29.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 2, 2012)

That does not look all that different but does look like they have modified the chain holder. Does it work good for you clemsonfor?

Pete


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 2, 2012)

might have to try one of these i got a buncha dull chains!


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 2, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> That does not look all that different but does look like they have modified the chain holder. Does it work good for you clemsonfor?
> 
> Pete



No real big changes. Only one is that its obviously red, and the bike brake holder insted of the finger lock lever for the chain lock.   Also the chain position holder u used the 3 washers was ligned up on this one where i did not have to use washers. 

Yep works way more perfect than i could of imagined. I have held out for a few years on it and glad i did to get this one as well as actually got one. The one thing i wish is that the motor was more powerfull for one chop sharening when you have a really trashed chain to take a lot of metal off of.


I got the coupon in the January sale paper that you get at your house with the "special" extra coupons that are super deals on the front page.


----------



## jlightning (Feb 2, 2012)

When I purchased the sharpener the price was $29 w/ no coupon.  I have sharpened 2 chains w/ it and it worked very well to get the angles back to what they should be.  For $29 plus another $5 1 year replacement warranty from HF you cant go wrong.  The funny thing is that i have become much better at freehand sharpening w/ a file since purchasing the chain sharpener.  I think the key is to hand sharpen the chain between every tank of gas or 2 and use the electric sharpener to bring back the angles after hand sharpening a couple of times.  I can tell i will get alot better chain life doing the sharpening myself vs having a shop grind a third of my teeth away every time they "professionally" sharpen the chain for $8 a pop.  The hand brake on the sharpener is ok but does not always align the chain up correctly and sometimes i have to pump the brake handle to get it to work correctly...still better then buying a $300 sharpener.  In reality as long as i keep up on the hand sharpening w/ the file I could see not using the electric sharpener much at all...time will tell.


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 2, 2012)

jlightning said:
			
		

> When I purchased the sharpener the price was $29 w/ no coupon.  I have sharpened 2 chains w/ it and it worked very well to get the angles back to what they should be.  For $29 plus another $5 1 year replacement warranty from HF you cant go wrong.  The funny thing is that i have become much better at freehand sharpening w/ a file since purchasing the chain sharpener.  I think the key is to hand sharpen the chain between every tank of gas or 2 and use the electric sharpener to bring back the angles after hand sharpening a couple of times.  I can tell i will get alot better chain life doing the sharpening myself vs having a shop grind a third of my teeth away every time they "professionally" sharpen the chain for $8 a pop.  The hand brake on the sharpener is ok but does not always align the chain up correctly and sometimes i have to pump the brake handle to get it to work correctly...still better then buying a $300 sharpener.  In reality as long as i keep up on the hand sharpening w/ the file I could see not using the electric sharpener much at all...time will tell.



Yea the grider brings the angles back in. I thought i was pretty decent as well but have some that you can see are way off others are perfect.

I have sharpened 3 chains, one that was very dull another that was cut into the dirt(one from work, not my saw or my saw i even use) and the top of the cutters actually were worn, i had to take a cut out of it to get it to even come close to taking metal back to normal.  This cahin was trashed but the grinder took some time bit got it back to almost new.  And another chain for my wood cutting buddy that was kind of bad.

The stuff rotates on sales, i had the super coupon to get it for $29. The sale this and last month i think is $39 and regular price is $49.


----------



## tuco1963 (Feb 5, 2012)

but what about the depth of the cut along with the angle isnt bot important ?


----------



## jlightning (Feb 5, 2012)

After sharpening a couple of times w/ the hand file I check the raker height w/ a depth gauge and file the rakers down if need be.  If the rakers are not filed properly you will eventually get saw dust instead of chips when you are sawing.  So far hand filing on a fairly new chain is working like a charm.  I just cut up an ash yesterday that is at least 28" across and had no trouble w/ my ms390.  I am still learning but definitely have made improvement over last year when I was taking my chains to a local shop and only getting 3-4 sharpenings out of a chain before it was trash.  I figure I will get triple the life out of a chain w/ my new method and always be using a sharp chain which is less stress on the saw which also means a longer life for my saw.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 5, 2012)

tuco1963 in the great ohio valley said:
			
		

> but what about the depth of the cut along with the angle isnt bot important ?



The HF model also has a depth adjustment.  You just want to barely touch the depth, enough to get bright metal.  I use a magnifier to check the first few links, to make sure all looks good.


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 5, 2012)

Yea you can use the depth adjustment to go from full 3/8 chain to that tiny .325 i have done both so far. As far as the Rakers, yes you still need to file them down either by hand or i guess you can use a dremmel every so often. It only takes a few hits from a flat file every 5x or so of hand filing. The grinder will need more constant raker maintence as it takes more metal.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 6, 2012)

Well guys I took the plunge and ordered the new one with 20% off coupon so maybe I won't have to mod the snot out of it lol. 

Pete


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> Well guys I took the plunge and ordered the new one with 20% off coupon so maybe I won't have to mod the snot out of it lol.
> 
> Pete



how you get the cupon, i need one.


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 7, 2012)

Either google Harborfreight coupon code, or look in your adds that come. They will put one in the paper, think they did a week or 2 ago. Sometimes there is one in Field and stream, or the NRA mag National Rifleman or sometimes boat mags.


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 7, 2012)

clemsonfor said:
			
		

> Either google Harborfreight coupon code, or look in your adds that come. They will put one in the paper, think they did a week or 2 ago. Sometimes there is one in Field and stream, or the NRA mag National Rifleman or sometimes boat mags.



i just got my harbor freight paper in the mail and there was no 20% cupon.


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 8, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> clemsonfor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the Sale flyer that they send to your house each month.  That is where i got the super deal $29.99 coupon for the month of January. The paper im talking about is your local city paper. They will put an insert in the coupons or the "Parade" insert. It had a 20% off coupon in it recently. I personally dont take the paper by my mother in Law got it out for me and gave it to my wife last week. I think its good till June or something.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just called them and asked where to get the coupon and they just sold the grinder the newer red model for the sale price of $29.


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 8, 2012)

Huntindog1 said:
			
		

> I just called them and asked where to get the coupon and they just sold the grinder the newer red model for the sale price of $29.



But that was last months sale not this months.


----------



## jlightning (Feb 9, 2012)

I purchased it for $29 without a coupon but did purchase a year warranty for $5.   You don't always need a coupon for the $29 deal.


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 9, 2012)

jlightning said:
			
		

> I purchased it for $29 without a coupon but did purchase a year warranty for $5.   You don't always need a coupon for the $29 deal.



That is true, the store sales and online sales will rotate to the same thing as a coupon sale every few months, but last month the store sale was $39.99, so i cut my "special subscriber" coupon off the January flyer that made it $29.99.


----------



## muncybob (Feb 28, 2012)

I just received my weekly email flyer from HF....it's on sale for $29.99 and a limit of 3   Time to make a trip to the store...........


----------



## wetwood (Feb 29, 2012)

This one is good till march 4th.


----------



## KenLockett (Feb 29, 2012)

wetwood said:
			
		

> This one is good till march 4th.



Thanks for the coupon wetwood.  I just placed an order for one including one year replacement warranty.  Looking forward to not having to sharpen strictly with hand files every time.


----------



## muncybob (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I picked one up and used it yesterday. I guess you get what you pay for as I'm not real impressed with it or I'm just not using it correctly. I used a recently shop sharpened Stihl .325 oilomatic chain to set up the angle. Then took a same type chain that needed work and adjusted the depth. Can't seem to get the entire cutting edge to make contact. After sharpening by hand using a file the teeth have a much cleaner looking surface than the grinder gives me. I have tried a couple of angles but just can't seem to get good results.


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 4, 2012)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Well, I picked one up and used it yesterday. I guess you get what you pay for as I'm not real impressed with it or I'm just not using it correctly. I used a recently shop sharpened Stihl .325 oilomatic chain to set up the angle. Then took a same type chain that needed work and adjusted the depth. Can't seem to get the entire cutting edge to make contact. After sharpening by hand using a file the teeth have a much cleaner looking surface than the grinder gives me. I have tried a couple of angles but just can't seem to get good results.



Do you have the right sized wheel for your chain?


----------



## muncybob (Mar 5, 2012)

You know, after I posted that same thought/question popped into my head. I'll have to look and see but I suspect it's not.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 6, 2012)

Damnit, missed the sale!


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 6, 2012)

well dang it i already ordered it last weekend paid full price -5% and i had a 10$ gift card. 29.99$ sounds allot better!


----------

